#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Αίτημα αποζημίωσης θετικών ζημίων και σταλία οχημάτων

## bmw316gr

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν οι σταλίες οχημάτων αφορούν ιδιόκτητα ή ''νοικιασμένα'' μηχανήματα. Υπάρχει πουθενα σχετική νομολογία;

----------


## cna

Αν θυμάμαι καλά από τον πρόλογο των αναλυτικών τιμολογίων δεν διαχωρίζει πουθενά το ιδιόκτητο ή μη των μηχανημάτων. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν το άρθρο αναφέρει ότι συμπεριλαμβάνεται η σταλία δεν μπορείς να πληρωθείς κάτι επιπλέον είτε το όχημα είναι ιδιόκτητο είτε όχι.

----------


## majakoulas

Σταλία = νεκρός χρόνος μηχανήματος με τον χειριστή του στον κύκλο εργασίας του.
Έννοια συνδεδεμένη με την απόδοση - παραγωγικότητα ενός μηχανήματος και καμία σχέση με τον ιδιοκτήτη του.
Δεν είναι ειδικός φόρος ή τέλη κυκλοφορίας.
Τι αφορά εργολάβο-υπεργολάβο, ιδιοκτήτη-εργολάβο, δημόσιο-εργολάβο, εκτίμηση κόστους μιας εργασίας?????????????

----------


## cna

Σε όλα τα συνήθη άρθρα φορτοεκφορτώσεων επισημαίνεται ότι στην τιμή συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η σταλία του οχήματος. Πιθανώς ο συνάδελφος να διαπίστωσε ότι η τιμή του άρθρου δεν επαρκεί για να αποζημιώσει την εργασία και να αναζητά τρόπο για αναθεώρηση της τιμής του άρθρου. Όσο για την εκτίμηση του κόστους σαφώς και την αφορά γιατί άλλο είναι να πληρώνεις 40-50 ευρώ μεροκάματο στον οδηγό, οπότε το κόστος της σταλίας ανά ώρα εργασίας είναι περίπου 5 ευρώ και άλλο να νοικιάσεις όχημα με 300 ευρώ ημερήσιο μίσθωμα.

----------


## bmw316gr

Η περίπτωσή μου αφορά αποζημίωση για σταλίες αλλά ρωτώντας δικηγόρο που ασχολείται με δημόσια έργα μου ανέφερε ότι η σταλία ιδιόκτητων οχημάτων δεν περιλαμβάνεται σύμφωνα με σχετική νομολογία την οποία δεν μπορώ να βρώ. Ενδεχομένως να νοείται ότι σε ''νοικιασμένο '' όχημα με μισθωτήριο συμβ. υπάρχουν όροι που δεν μπορούν να καταργηθούν. Σε ιδιόκτητο όμως είναι το ίδιο?

----------


## majakoulas

Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω.
Είσαι ανάδοχος κάποιου δημόσιου έργου και η τιμή χωματουργικών δεν σου κάνει????
Αποζημίωση για ποιο λόγο?
Διάβασε λίγο καλύτερα την διακήρυξη, το τιμολόγιο σου και την Τ.Σ.Υ (αν υπάρχει).
Αν όντως είσαι ανάδοχος και στα τιμολόγιά σου γράφει περιλαμβανομένων σταλιών (αν είναι τα κλασσικά άρθρα το γράφει) τότε τι αποζημίωση να ζητήσεις????
Προέκυψε κάποια αλλαγή από τις συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν κατά την υποβολή της προσφοράς σου??????
Αν ναι, τότε και μόνον τότε μπορείς ενδεχομένως να διεκδικήσεις κάτι. πχ θεομηνίες, κακοκαιρία διάρκειας μεγαλύτερης του μέσου όρου των τελευταίων ετών κλπ.

Το σύνολο της νομοθεσίας που σε αφορά υπάρχει στην διακήρυξη του έργου.

----------


## bmw316gr

Θέλω να υποβάλω αίτημα αποζημίωσης θετικών ζημίων λόγω μη συντέλεσης απαλλοτριώσεων σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα τη σύμβαση του έργου. Τα τιμολόγια εκσκαφών και επιχώσεων (υδραλικό έργο) δεν περιλαμβάνουν σταλίες. Τα μηχανήματα είναι ιδιόκτητα και σε μια κουβέντα με την υπηρεσία μου ανέφερε τα περί νομολογίας ιδιόκτητων μηχανημάτων. Επειδή οι απαιτήσεις μου δεν θέλω να είναι ''τρελές'' και επειδή η τελική κρίση του αιτήματος θα γίνει από τον κύριο του έργουν και όχι από τη Διευθύνουσα Υπ. θέλω να είμαι ακριβής. 
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα τώρα....

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Η κρίση του αιτήματός σου γίνεται από την επίβλεψη και όχι από τον ΚτΕ. Ο Επιβλέπων κρίνει αν αυτά που του έφερες είναι σωστά σύμφωνα με τα ημερολόγια του έργου που υπέγραψε (ή έπρεπε να υπογράψει). Ο κύριος του έργου παραλαμβάνει το "μπιλιετάκι", το εξοφλεί και συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## bmw316gr

Πάμε σε άλλο θέμα τώρα αλλά δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς Αλέξανδρε. έχοντας κάνει όχληση αποζημίωσης θετικών ζημίων μπορώ τώρα, μετά από 6 μήνες, να διεκδικήσω την αποζημίωση. Το αίτημα μου δεν το κρίνει μόνον ο επιβλέπων αλλά μάλλον επιτροπή. Για την περιπτωσή μου μακάρι να γίνει έτσι γιατί με μια ένσταση στα διοικητικά δικαστήρια θα δικαιωθώ και ας ζητάω ''παπαδες'' διότι δεν τηρήθηκε η προβλεπόμενη από την κείμενη νομοθεσία διαδικασία.

----------


## majakoulas

Και περίμενες να καταλάβουμε λέγοντας σταλίες ότι εννοούσες αδυναμία εκτέλεσης????
Οι σταλίες περιλαμβάνονται και στα υδραυλικά (γενικοί όροι άρθρο 1.1.2 τιμολογίου υδραυλικών έργων).
Για περίπου την περίπτωση σου ανέφερα αλλαγή συνθηκών.
ΠΔ 609/85 άρθρο 45 εμπίπτεις εσύ. Έπρεπε εντός ανατρεπτικής προθεσμίας 10 ημερών να είχες κάνει δήλωση. Μέσα σε 5 μέρες η Δ/Υ να κάνει αυτοψία και να αιτηθεί ορισμού επιτροπής, να συσταθεί, να γίνει πρωτόκολλο κλπ κλπ.
Άμα εσύ έκανες όχληση εμπροθέσμως τότε μπορείς ενδεχομένως να κυνηγήσεις κάτι, και ας μην σου απάντησαν ποτέ.
Αυτό όμως δεν αποτελεί νομολογία αλλά νομοθεσία.
Δεν βλέπω να έχει καμία σχέση το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς των μηχανημάτων, άμα η κατάσταση είναι έτσι όπως περιγράφεις.
Προφανώς παίζει και κάτι άλλο και έφτασε ο δικηγόρος σου να σου πει και αυτό.
Ενδεχομένως να σου λένε ότι τα μηχανήματα δεν είναι δικά σου, και φέρε συμφωνητικά, και γιατί έκανες υπεργολαβία και δεν την δήλωσες ενώ είσαι υποχρεωμένος κλπ.
Άμα εσύ έχεις κάνει κανονικά δήλωση υπεργολάβου, κατέθεσες συμφωνητικά και έγινε έγκρισή του από Υπηρεσία μπορείς πάλι να αιτηθείς αποζημίωσης.
Πάντως η ερώτηση σου όπως τέθηκε στην αρχή καμία σχέση δεν είχε με αυτό που κατέληξε, και σίγουρα ο ορισμός της σταλίας δεν είναι η καθυστέρηση λόγω μη απαλλοτριούμενων

----------


## bmw316gr

Ο ορισμός της σταλίας είναι ένας σίγουρα. Στις θετικές ζημίες όμως η αποζημίωση των μηχανημάτων είναι για σταλίες αφού είναι στο εργοτάξιο και περιμένουν. Άλλα μηχανήματα είναι ιδιόκτητα και άλλα νοικιασμένα διότι τα δικά μου δεν έφταναν. Ο δικηγόρος δεν γνωρίζω τι είχε στο μυαλό του γιαυτό και ρώτησα μήπως ξέρει κανένας κ εδώ. Δεν ανέφερα τους λόγους εξ αρχής διότι το site δεν είναι μόνο για ελ. επ. αλλά και Δ/Υ και ίσως κάποιος σχετικός με την υπόθεση βλέπει το θέμα. Η νομολογία αφορά το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς , αν υπάρχει κάτι. Όλες μου οι κινήσεις έχουν γίνει σύφωνα με τη νομοθεσία, Ν3669/2008. Η προθεσμία των 10 ημερών δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει στην περιπτωσή μου, διότι ακόμη δεν έχουν γίνει οι απλ/σεις και όυτε το δι΄άστημα που κάνεις το αίτημα αποζημίωσης έχει σχέση αν έγινε όχληση κατα τα προβλεπόμενα.

----------


## majakoulas

Δηλαδή ακόμα δεν έχεις ξεκινήσει να εκτελείς???
Άμα δεν ξεκίνησες καν εμπίπτεις σε άλλες ιστορίες, όπως αδυναμία εκκίνησης άνω των 3 μηνών, οπότε μιλάμε για διακοπή εργασιών λόγω υπαιτιότητας του φορέα.
Για αυτό δες άρθρο 48 του 609/85, (62 - 3669)

----------


## cna

Που συνεπάγεται και αίτημα αποζημίωσης για διαφυγόντα κέρδη.  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## bmw316gr

Έγινε ηρτημένη εσοδεία για κάποια σημεία αλλά πάλι κόλλησα. Προβλήματα με απαλλοτριώσεις και αρχαιολογία με καθυστερούν. Τώρα είμαι σε φάση διακοπής εργασιών. Έχει ο Θεός ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cna

Μην μασάς. Με κάτι τέτοια αποζημιώθηκε 100.000.000 ευρώ η εταιρία που είχε αναλάβει την υποθαλάσσια στην Θεσ/νικη.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Τελικά μάθαμε τι ισχύει με την αποζημίωση των ιδιόκτητων μηχανημάτων?

----------


## bmw316gr

οχι.... :Λυπημένος:

----------


## vgp

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν οι σταλίες οχημάτων αφορούν ιδιόκτητα ή ''νοικιασμένα'' μηχανήματα. Υπάρχει πουθενα σχετική νομολογία;



Το έργο που έχεις αναλάβει είναι ιδιωτικό ή δημόσιο;
Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδο πρόβλημα σε έργο σύμπραξης ιδιωτικού και δημοσίου συμφέροντος!!!
Δεν έχει σημασία αν τα μηχανήματα είναι νοικιασμένα ή ιδιόκτητα! διαβάζοντας τις δημοσιεύσεις σου μπορώ να πω ότι το πρόβλημα σου δεν έχει να κάνει με "σταλία"! Η έννοια σταλία (νεκρός χρόνος μηχανήματος με τον χειριστή του στον κύκλο εργασίας του) περιλαμβάνει μεταξύ των άλλων και καύσιμα. Στην περίπτωσή σου, όπως και στη δική μου περίπτωση, δεν υπάρχουν καύσιμα!!!
Που είναι το εν λόγω έργο;

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Έχεις ορίσει ''μισθώματα'' μηχανημάτων,έστω κ αν είναι δικά σου?Ο λογιστής του έργου τί έχει δηλώσει ως έξοδα?

Το claim σου πηγαίνει στην κατηγορία που σου είπαν ο cna και ο majakoulas.Αδυναμία εκτέλεσης έργου λόγω υπαιτιότητος του φορέα.

----------


## bmw316gr

Έτσι είναι zavi, λόγω υπαιτιότητας του φορέα. Αλλίως δεν θα υπήρχαν αξιώσεις από πλευράς μου προς τον κύριο του έργου. Απλά σαν ''σταλία'' θεωρώ την αποζημίωση του μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού που δεν παράγει καθόλου έργο και όχι παράγωντας έργο, π.χ. εκσκαφές που εμπεριέχουν τη σταλία των οχημάτων στην τιμή.

----------


## cna

Φοβάμαι ότι ο μόνος τρόπος για να αποζημιωθείς είναι η απαίτηση διαφυγόντων κερδών. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το καταφέρεις μέσα από τον προϋπολογισμό μιας και καμία μελέτη δεν δικαιολογεί δαπάνες για εξοπλισμό που δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Νομίζω πως μετά τη δήλωση διακοπής εργασιών, πληρώνεσαι σταλία *προσωπικού* και *μηχανημάτων* όπως και άλλες ζημιές που μπορεί να παρουσιαστούν.

----------


## cna

Αλέξανδρε, ακριβώς! ΜΕΤΑ την έγγραφη όχληση προς τον φορέα και πάλι όμως δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα αποζημιωθείς. Στην υποθαλάσσια της Θεσ/νικης που συνέβει κάτι παρόμοιο η εταιρία αναγκάστηκε να καταφύγει στα δικαστήρια. Δικαιώθηκε μεν για το ποσό των 100.000.000 ευρώ που αφορά αποζημιώσεις μηχανημάτων και διαφυγόντα κέρδη αλλά θα έχει να λαμβάνει μάλλον (ουκ αν λάβοις παρά του μη έχοντος)...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Είναι δεδομένο πως δε θα τα πάρεις παρά μόνο στα δικαστήρια!!! Εδώ είναι γιουνανιστάν όχι αστεία!!! Οι νόμοι είναι για τους λίγους. Οι υπόλοιποι πηγαίντε στο Ευρωπαϊκό δικαστήριο για να βρείτε το δίκιο σας!!

----------

